# Best nub tool ever ??



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Probably not but it's easy, cheap and stable.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

Corn cob holders are my go-to, but whatever works


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Is that a Phillips head? Those rock!


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

zephead61 said:


> Is that a Phillips head? Those rock!


Yeah the torx ones are so sucky! Screw you torx!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

It is a torx but fortunately I didn't need my drill together it in there.


----------



## tareq935 (Nov 15, 2012)

That looks rocking.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

A little follow up, I'm not sure if it was the screw or not but I did start to get a lot less smoke and a shift in taste shortly after I started using the screw as a nubber yesterday. Next time I'll try an uncoated screw to see if that keeps the flavor profile from changing, and this time I'll make sure its a philips head.


----------



## Epoch (May 12, 2012)

I use one of those little screwdrivers for electronics and it always pushed the tobacco over, I am going to have to give this a try.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Corn cob thingy as a nubber works good...but some of those hand made ones are really nice


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Does make a rather big hole and might mess up the draw/smoke volume. I like my little wineador nubber with the pretty wooden handle, but hell you could just bend a paper clip into a two-prong "U-shaped" thing and use that. Nice tiny holes.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

GoJohnnyGo said:


> A little follow up, I'm not sure if it was the screw or not but I did start to get a lot less smoke and a shift in taste shortly after I started using the screw as a nubber yesterday. Next time I'll try an uncoated screw to see if that keeps the flavor profile from changing, and this time I'll make sure its a philips head.


I have some stainless steel screws from an old project. I'm totally trying this


----------



## jorben1990 (Nov 23, 2012)

Quick, easy, simple and who doesnt have screws laying around!


----------



## capsalty (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm not even really sure what my nubber is. I found it in the kitchen, I think it might be something turkey related? Its a thin piece of metal about 4 inches long that has a point at one end and a circle at the other. Point being I'm sure there's something lying around your house that will work better than a screw....


----------



## Woods (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm new to cigars and haven't used any tools yet but many burnt fingers lol. What came to mind when I seen the is maybe needle nose pliers if you are gentle or maybe vice grips. Anyone try this or feed back from more experienced members?


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I've done he screw thing...also tiny screwdriver, splinter, boxwrench, pliers, forceps...etc...they all work better than fingers


----------



## srfulton (Feb 11, 2011)

I always use a tooth pick. The best is always at the end.


----------



## Woods (Dec 29, 2013)

srfulton said:


> I always use a tooth pick. The best is always at the end.


+1 for the tooth pick, I will try this


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

+2

Toothpick and wine bottle cork.


----------



## Hiroshiro (Sep 22, 2013)

Hahaha Awesome. We have our tooth picks but as an inside joke we call them q-tips


----------



## Woods (Dec 29, 2013)

I seen the cork and toothpick and decided to make my own. I have no corks so I took a small paint brush handle and superglued the toothpick in in. I put duck tape on the handle so it's a thicker handle. I call it the cigar shank. Thank you for the idea.


----------



## tthayil (Sep 16, 2013)

Kudos to all you nub smokers. I can't take the heat from most of the sticks. Going to graba pick with my next fav


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

While out and about, I have used all manner of items found to nub a good cigar. At home, the go to nubber is a pipe that has only been used to smoke cigars or cigar tobacco caps.


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

Woods said:


> View attachment 47238
> 
> 
> I seen the cork and toothpick and decided to make my own. I have no corks so I took a small paint brush handle and superglued the toothpick in in. I put duck tape on the handle so it's a thicker handle. I call it the cigar shank. Thank you for the idea.


HA HA... Prison style.. I like it! :lol:


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

I BOUGHT THIS CIGAR SAVER ON AMAZON

Amazon.com: Havana Saver Harley Davidson , Cigar Draw enhancer, Holder with Pouch: Everything Else


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

View attachment 47256


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

I got a Carlito's stogie nubber. However I find that any type of nubber that puncture's the nub affect's the draw.


----------



## Arsene Lupin (Dec 17, 2013)

That's my fly tying whip finish tool...


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Toothpick, but will try a dedicated pipe.


----------



## aphex242 (Oct 24, 2012)

I used a cork from a scotch bottle and jabbed two finishing nails into it pointy side in, pulled em back out, put the flat heads against the newly-formed holes, and gently pushed the nails in by pressing the pointy end on a wood block. Nice, I used stainless steel nails, but even a year later from sitting outside they're starting to look a little funky. Good thing I have 30000000 more of them now. lol


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

im sure i look a little funny smoking off the ones sticking out of the shelf the girlfriend made


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Using an OXO Good Grips corn on the cob holder, which really pisses the wife off.


----------



## Roman3 (May 2, 2014)

nice


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

An action shot from last night.


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

A mighty supporter of the screw! This was a Hemming way short story.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

JustTroItIn said:


> A mighty supporter of the screw! This was a Hemming way short story.


I always use a screw. I have been trying different ones with different threads. I find that coarse threads work the best


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

A course thread wood screw is my nub tool of choice. In fact, I modified my stinky ashtray today to hold the screw.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Best tool I've ever used and quite a conversation piece around the B&M's...the holder has a coin at the bottom for added flair.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

My best noob tool is a toothpick and second is a golf tee.


----------

